# Need makeup tips for sugar skull makeup



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd imagine any decent eye shadow pencil will do the colors & an eyeliner pencil will do the black lines. There's plenty out there now from which to choose. Start with a cheaper makeup line like Wet & Wild & experiment. The key to keeping it all on regardless of the makeup line is to lightly powder it with a good translucent powder. That might be where you wanna spend a little more money & keep the eye pencils on the cheap.


----------



## Bormaley (Mar 20, 2012)

*ya ya - -*

that's seriously


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I would start with a primer and then your foundation...as for the the rest....My husband and I did sugar skulls (my pics are on my profile) we were able to get the look with a good eyeliner and some eye shadow (try Hot Topic...they have cheap makeup but the eyeshadows are heavily pigmented)...make sure to finish with the translucent powder to set, we skipped this step and our makeup was showing the signs at the end of the night. I have also seen gems added (walmart) on the girl sugar skull which is very cute... pick her up some flowers at the $ store for her hair and your set. This can b a very inexpensive and impressive costume...just take your time and Im sure you both will look great.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah I wouldn't think you'd need expensive makeup to get the look. It's all about that final powder whether you use cheapie makeup or Chanel makeup, if you don't use a good powder to set it, it'll all melt by the end of the night.

MAC is expensive & so is Ben Nye, but Ben Nye has a good transluscent powder that's cheap. I use it as a finish even when I wear regular makeup. I just shake some on a puff I bought at CVS & powder away. It really does keep the makeup on longer.

http://www.stagemakeuponline.com/02-MP/Mini-Shaker-Translucent-Powder-Bottles-ben-nye.html


----------



## La Strega Nera (Apr 13, 2012)

I did this for one of my costumes last year. I ran through quite a few trial runs before i got exactly the look i wanted. The eyeliner pencil was the easiest to use and the cheapest, but wasn't quite as fine as I wanted in the end. I set the colored areas (especially the black ones I did) with the same color of eyeshadow. I used the ben nye neutral set to set the rest. In one of my trial runs, I used the neutral set for the entire thing and it really lightened the black areas even though it is supposed to be colorless. But with those lighter colors, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------

